# Bellator 183: Full Fight Highlights



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

From the official Bellator Youtube channel.






Really enjoyed watching this card. It's cool that Bellator put stuff like this... reminds me of the UFC in its early days before it shut up shop to the internet.


----------

